# vermeer sc130 stump grinder



## dwayneh (Feb 19, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Praxis blade and the Vermeer blade are the same. Does anyone make a blade that accepts regular teeth for this grinder. 
thank you


----------



## dave k (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes if you look at the cutter wheel segments they are praxis. As for aftermarket wheel, Ive no idea and would have thought it would be an expensive route to take for such a small machine. Praxis do sell carbide tips along with preformed brazing tips perhaps worth a look ?


----------

